# Need Machined 15 tooth crown gear



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Need info/buying/selling a machined AFX 15 tooth crown gear.


Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Voxxer said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Need info/buying/selling a machined AFX 15 tooth crown gear.
> 
> ...


For AFX or T-jet?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have them in brass. pm me


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi:

AFX crown gear - plastic. 

Voxxer


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

alpink said:


> I have them in brass. pm me


*I forgot to ask this before Al but.... you got a pic of one of these in brass ? I would like to see what you have thanks .

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea Bear's right. I need some of these too Al. Please don't sell them all!!!!

I like the brass idea myself.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, pic of brass t-jet crown gear.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I'll have to work on the focus issues with a tripod in macro mode. trying a different camera and still in learning curve.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

whoa those are some cool lookin gears... i live under a rock i,ve never heard of t-jet brass crowns hummm very interesting apink. maybe tuck 1 away fer me on a raineyday!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I got me 2 coming!! WooHoo!!


----------

